# Ems Hungary



## Varganorb84 (Feb 2, 2013)

So I am writing about the emergency system of Hungary!
Hungary is part of the European Union! Its located in East of Europe, 10 million people living here, the capital is Budapest (2 million people)!
National Ambulance Company is making the rescue job in the whole country (owner is the goverment). There are a lot of ambulance companies but they are just transporting or making health security jobs...
National ambulance company has 7000 employers (including everybody).
There are different type of cars:

Bls car: 2 people is working, a driver and an ambulance nurse (probably emt)! They have some medicines, algopyrin nospa tramadol o2 n2o and they have AED and some equipment for bls! 

Als car: 3 people is working on it, a driver, an ambulance nurse and a paramedic/doctor (one of them)! We have lifepak 12 or 15 we can intubate ,iv or io. Medicines, we have drugs like Morphine, Cetamine, Fentanyl, we have oxylog 2000 or 3000 breathing machines! But here now we can't use Rsi but it will change soon! We have als medicines as well and we can defibrillate cardiovert pacing and so on.. We can read ecg and we can maje thrombolysis as well!

Helicopter: driver, paramedic, er doctor with the same equipment except may be they can use rsi...

Doctor car: ambulance nurse and an er doctor! They just treat the patient and an als or bls car transport him (depends on the illness)

Children doctor car : same as up but with children equipment

Children ambulance: als children car ( only a few runs...)

Neonatal ambulance: for the smallest  

May be I havent forgotten nothing... We are transporting the patients for traumatology or ER!

So thats it in a few worsd! If u have questions I will answer if i can 

And I will make some pictures and I will post it...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow really interesting. You have special units for pediatric emergencies?


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 2, 2013)

schulz said:


> Wow really interesting. You have special units for pediatric emergencies?



So do we.


----------



## Varganorb84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Only 1 of each cars in the city (2 million). So one children doctor car, one children als car and one neonatal car! If they are free they send them (usually frim far away) and they send a close als or bls car (depends on the call). Most of the time before they would arrive the close ambulance tell them that they dont need them! But if there are big sh.t they can help us but we have to wait for them...


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 2, 2013)

Sounds a lot like the Franco-German model, but with more advanced non-physician and non-RN providers.


----------



## Varganorb84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah its the franco-german model  stay and treat except itls  we are goong to the ER afte stabilize the patient... More freedom for us in treatment  more responsibility of course  but more confidence and experience


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 2, 2013)

Do patients have any degree of responsibility for payment if the emergency call turns out to be non-emergent?


----------



## Varganorb84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Unfortunately not... Is there any place in the world where the patient has some responsibility in non-emergency situation? Here they say that the patient dont have to know which is emergency and which is not...


----------



## Clare (Feb 3, 2013)

Varganorb84 said:


> Unfortunately not... Is there any place in the world where the patient has some responsibility in non-emergency situation?



In New Zealand a medical patient is subject to a part charge regardless of whether or not it's an "emergency", any medical callout receives a bill for the part payment change


----------



## Norbi (Feb 3, 2013)

*some pictures*

the newest als "stormcars" if i try to translate it to english these usually get the ER or anaesthetist doctors but if there aren't any then a paramedic takes their place(scope of practice is practically the same except for RSI and I remember seeing a suturing kit,probably for the docs)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






The left and middle ones are the BLS vehicles(depending on the personnel it can be ILS), the mercedes is for paramedics and doctor






There's a couple of these in the country posted near highways to get to the scene quicker and maybe to feel super cool all the while.Paramedic or doctors only.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pediatric ambulance


----------



## jlc (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,

What are the requirements/studies for each job (doctor, paramedic and ambulance nurse)?

As far as I know ambulance nurses in Hungary are nor registered nurses with a bachelor in nursing. They are more similar to basic EMT. Isn't that right?

In other European countries (like Italy, France, Portugal, Belgium, Sweden, the Netherlands, Spain...) ambulance nurses are Registered Nurses with a high degree or a bachelor in nursing (universities, polytechnics,...) and sometimes with a master degree or specialty in emergency nursing. In these countries there are emergency/ambulance nurses instead of paramedics in Advanced Support ambulances. So this can be confusing. 

What's the requirements to become a registered nurse in Hungary? and to become an ambulance nurse? 

Are the Hungarian nurses as the American practical or vocational nurses / nurse assistants? or are they as the registered nurses (degree or bachelor)?

What's the requirements to become an Emergency Room nurse in Hungary? Do they use advanced skills (iv lines, EKG, vesical catheterization, NG tubes,  laryngeal mask or tracheal intubation, or drugs under medical protocols...) like in others countries?

And what about the Hungarian paramedics? What's the requirements to become a paramedic in Hungary? Do they study at university? Do they work autonomously?

And an ambulance doctor?

Thanks, and please excuse my poor English :unsure:.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 3, 2013)

State or privately funded?


----------



## Norbi (Feb 5, 2013)

State funded only, but there are smaller private companies who have contracts with the national ambulance service.

Ambulance nurse = EMT in hungary,they can take a few weeks long course to equal the B level, but in 5 years they have to upgrade to the I level(IV skills,some basic IM drugs,inhalators etc.)
*The EMT-I can work in the ER , ICU or as I heard from classmates, cardiology as well(i believe this is mainly because of nurse shortages)

Hospital nurse:either a 3 year course(vocational?) or 4 year Bsc in nursing
the invasive skills (except for iv and foley cath.) in the ER are only performed by the doctors, so there is no special training to become an ER nurse

Paramedic :4 year diploma only, same university as nurses,have the same classes for 3 semesters then they go on their own ways
Full autonomy with emergency procedures and drugs(exception is RSI,but maybe not for long),and with an additional course they can do central veins

Ambulance doctors: these are optimally ER or anaesth. doctors, but any doctor can go after passing some kind of course i believe.Also a VI year med student can take a course to work as a paramedic

PS:bocsi eredeti posztoló ha beleszóltam a témába, írj ha zavar


----------



## Varganorb84 (Feb 5, 2013)

There are ER nurses in Hungary! 1 year long school after general nursing school! I know because I wanted to pass it  but it isnt necessary to make it if u want to work there! Its optional

Norbi: ne viccelj...


----------



## jlc (Feb 7, 2013)

Norbi said:


> Hospital nurse:either a 3 year course(vocational?) or 4 year Bsc in nursing
> ...
> Paramedic :4 year diploma only, same university as nurses,have the same classes for 3 semesters then they go on their own ways





Varganorb84 said:


> There are ER nurses in Hungary! 1 year long school after general nursing school! I know because I wanted to pass it  but it isnt necessary to make it if u want to work there! Its optional



Thank you both. 

Another question:
Is there any transition program between paramedic and registered nurse or between ER/ICU nurse and paramedic?


----------



## Varganorb84 (Feb 7, 2013)

Quick reply  no


----------



## jlc (Feb 7, 2013)

Varganorb84 said:


> Quick reply  no



Then, I suppose that a paramedic needs to take 2,5 years (4 years without 3 common semesters) to become a nurse, and vice versa.


----------



## Norbi (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, if we count it, but maybe some more classes are taken together.I'm in my first year so I don't know yet, my paramedic compatriot can maybe give a better answer


----------

